# Search not like AVS-VB ??



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

I notice the advanced search function differs from over at the AVSForum...
When I search on a phrase, I don't get the 'click here to be taken to the post...' I just get the thread.
So when I search for a phrase and it gives me the 'Official Comcast CableCard thread' . . . . . . .

You see, Timmy...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

drcos said:


> I notice the advanced search function differs from over at the AVSForum...
> When I search on a phrase, I don't get the 'click here to be taken to the post...' I just get the thread.
> So when I search for a phrase and it gives me the 'Official Comcast CableCard thread' . . . . . . .
> 
> You see, Timmy...


You can change how results are displayed. On the Advanced Search page, scroll down and set your options:

*Show Results as:* [ ] Threads or [ ] Posts


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks Drew.


----------

